# Bulbo beccarii



## ronan (May 18, 2015)

I did it (finally, after 8 years of growing it)





















[/url]


----------



## Secundino (May 18, 2015)

Stunning! Well done!


----------



## eaborne (May 18, 2015)

Very interesting and well done!


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2015)

Excellent. Thanks por posting the updates.


----------



## bigleaf (May 18, 2015)

Congrats !!


----------



## AdamD (May 18, 2015)

That is amazing! What are it's cultural conditions, and how is the scent?


----------



## theshatterings (May 18, 2015)

Amazing! That's one huge raceme to complement the huge leaves. Congrats on this achievement.


----------



## Marco (May 18, 2015)

Congrats - Looks like it will have a stunning aroma


----------



## Erythrone (May 18, 2015)

Oh wow!!


----------



## naoki (May 18, 2015)

That is exciting! How big (number of leaves) is the plant?


----------



## Stone (May 18, 2015)

Congratulations on your patience! Well grown, well flowered and truly spectacular. :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 18, 2015)

Just amazing!


----------



## rbedard (May 18, 2015)

Wow, amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JeanLux (May 19, 2015)

Bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## Paphman910 (May 19, 2015)

What an amazing flower spike and so many flower! You are a master grower!


----------



## jtrmd (May 19, 2015)

Good growing. Everyone rotted theirs, that I know around here who tried it. I talked myself out of this one many times.


----------



## cnycharles (May 21, 2015)

Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronan (May 23, 2015)

jtrmd said:


> Good growing. Everyone rotted theirs, that I know around here who tried it. I talked myself out of this one many times.



thx all.
Maybe not rotted but dried: it looks the same, brown/black. You have to put a lot of sphagnum in the leaves just like that:





the roots will fill the sphagnum. warm, wet, ventilated and it grows very fast (sometimes 2 leaves a year!)


----------



## jtrmd (May 23, 2015)

ronan said:


> thx all.
> Maybe not rotted but dried: it looks the same, brown/black. You have to put a lot of sphagnum in the leaves just like that:
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe I will have to try it.


----------



## ronan (Jun 28, 2015)

for those interested:


----------



## Secundino (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks! Good luck!


----------



## Rick (Jun 28, 2015)

I WANT ONE:clap::clap:


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 30, 2015)

ronan said:


> for those interested:



Was that from selfing it? We have tried to self ours many times when they bloomed, but never got any seedpods to take :-(

Your plant looks amazing! Very well grown!

Robert


----------



## ronan (Jul 1, 2015)

not selfing, i didnt try because i've got so many beccarii already...and i wonder if i will ever see them in bloom (maybe 20years from flask to flowering...)! While my big ones can grow up to two leaves a year, small one seems to grow very slow!!!
i cross with basisetum. my purpose is to creat the worth smelling orchids OF THE UNIVERSE!!! lol. 
why don't you use pollen from someone else? you may have a lot of connection don't you?!


----------

